# Insurance denied



## Jarant (Dec 11, 2008)

Can anyone help me.  I billed 00160 and 00170 and the insurance denied the 00170 as this charge can not be paid , the claim reimburses for delivery of anesthesia is based on only one of the procedures submitted.  I am new at anesthesia.  So any help would good.  

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 11, 2008)

For anesthesia billing you bill for the highest base unit valued code with total time for multiple surgeries occuring during the same operative setting.  If you are actually billing for two separate anesthesia services (at different times of the day) then you would need to bill each service with the actual time for each and add the -59 modifier to the second service or lesser charge amt service.

Send me a private message with your contact info if you have general questions.

Julie D, CPC


----------

